# When did you feel your first movements?



## _Vicky_

Hi ladies

I am just wondering I am 19 weeks and dont think I have felt any movements yet - I know the books say anything up to 22 weeks for a singleton pregnancy but I assumed that this would be earlier for twins.

Should I be concerned? THis is my first pregnancy and I was a size 8-10 pre pg


----------



## mammy_to_be

* hey hun, am noo sure about twins but i can feel my little one move am 15 weeks tomorrow but i have been pregnant two times b4 hand, am your babys are probly kikin in wards just ask your midewife about it xx oh & congrats!!*


----------



## vineyard

I felt 1 at 18 weeks and the other at 19 weeks. The doctor was shocked that I could feel them that early. My husband could feel them from the outside at 20 weeks.


----------



## mamato2more

I bet your placentas attatched towards the front!??? I have maybe felt mine, but not sure..Probably not..Still waiting. With singles, I could most of the time feel them at 16 weeks for sure, unless the placenta attatched in the front..


----------



## Twin.Mommy

17 weeks with baby a and 22 weeks with baby b . My poor baby girl didn't have fluid so I never felt her! Strange thing is when I complained about only feeling one my doctors thought I was a nut job and told me I really wasn't even suppose to feel them that early! But everyone is different early on my best time to feel them was when I was laying down not sleeping.....I spent a lot of time on bedrest so im sure thats why I felt one so soon..... It will happen for you soon enough!!


----------



## readyfor3rd

It's been this past week that i've started to feel little flick type sensations but have no idea which twins doing it! How can you tell if it's Twin 1 or 2 ?


----------



## vineyard

readyfor3rd said:


> It's been this past week that i've started to feel little flick type sensations but have no idea which twins doing it! How can you tell if it's Twin 1 or 2 ?

I knew because early on A was hanging out in my pelvis and B was hanging out much further up. So, it was obvious who the kicks were coming from. Later on I couldn't tell as much because they moved around in different positions so much. They haven't moved positions in a month so I can tell again exactly who is kicking (or punching).


----------



## swak50

I am 18 weeks pregnant with triplets (fraternal, di/di identicals) and I have been feeling flutters for more than 1 week. 

This morning, I felt 3 distinct "kicks" at one of the babies locations (baby b or c not baby a is they are closest to my cervix) and put my hand on my belly (for fun). Sure enough, I felt 3-4 more kicks and I swear that I could feel them on my hand. I think that part of it was that I "knew" when and where to "feel" for the kick (does that make sense). Next, to test this theory with my husband.

I generally know the location of the babies based upon where my midwife (don't worry, I also have a high-risk doctor) found their heartbeats (using the doppler).

All 3 of my placentas are anterior so I thought that I might not feel these babies for a while (or even much at all).

Good luck with your pregnancies!


----------



## _Vicky_

ohhh think I may have felt something last night - I had to kind of hitch my legs up to they were at a right angle while laying on my side in bed and it felt like a kind of butterflies/pulse - I KNOW it was twin 1 (Sam) as he is vertical on the left and Twin 2 (Fynn) is on the right and horizontal.

OH has been able to feel them on his ear when he listens for a few weeks - am hoping all is good but its still a bit late isnt it BOOOOOOO


----------



## FsMummy

i felt my first child (singleton) at 17 weeks and the twins at 14 weeks (you feel it sooner with subsequent pregnancies) its normal to not feel movement till after 20 weeks


----------



## mamato2more

I could almost swear I have felt little things here and there. Gosh..I've only done this 6 other times, you'd think I would know for sure..But, each one is different!
Oh, I just found out too that my midwife has a different due date than I thought,but I am not going to change my ticker..She has me a few days ealier..Cool though!


----------



## akcher

I was at a stop light in my car and I think I felt the a short flutter for boy twin on my right side :) I was 17+3. I haven't felt anything since.


----------



## _Vicky_

just an update feeling flutters all over the last few days and MW said yesterday they are very active babies AND BIG hahaha ohhhh great.


----------



## mamato2more

I felt on on the left side last night, usually I feel one on the center, towards the right though..Very cool! I am just loving it! I have my next scan in a week..Cannot wait!


----------



## Twin.Mommy

Congrats to all the new Kickers!!!


----------



## adelle

ahhhhh vicky i was pulling my hair out! i see you have 2 beautifull babies so it makes me relax a little im 17weeks with twins and its my 3rd pregnancy but no movement!i thought it would be earlier too! scince my other two where moving at 16 weeks .....when did you start to feel movement? thanks adelle x


----------



## cheryl6

this topic shocked me,has id already had 4 kids i thought id feel the twins move early but the doc said the other day its much to early yet,but im sure i can feel the bubbling in my tummy but nothing much xxx


----------



## Lindyloo

I have been feeling flutters for weeks and sunday OH felt one as well and I felt another one today from the outside, they may only be small but it's def baby, this is my third pregnancy so I know it's not wind!!!!


----------



## elainek

im 3 months gone and have had little fluttery feelings good luck to all you mummys to be


----------

